# G/pig hair falling out



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Another G/pig question had our pig at vet today as hair coming out lots.anyway vet says he cant see any pests there but put drops on just incase.he said she looking very well for her age.however still worried as wee pig hides all the time and hair coming out all over the place anyone help have you had pigs that have had same problem...


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Guinea Pigs are prey animals so hiding is a natural thing for them to do.
Regarding loosing her hair, it could be do with mites, fleas, lice or fungus. Is it coming out in patches or all over a few strands at a time?

Emma x


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Guinea Pigs are prey animals so hiding is a natural thing for them to do.
> Regarding loosing her hair, it could be do with mites, fleas, lice or fungus. Is it coming out in patches or all over a few strands at a time?
> 
> Emma x


Reg. hair its coming out all over hair very thin on top of back. bald patches
back legs at top of leg and bottom of belly.g/pig very ill about a month ago
rattle in chest again thank god anti/bio worked..


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Have a look here...
Guinea Lynx :: Hair Loss
The first two links are mites and fungal, but some fungal infections does not look as bad as that, I have a sow who is nearly 4 and she suffers with a fungal problem. Do you noticed any large pieces of skin on the end of the hair when you stroke her?
BTW the website is an American based site so the information may be slightly different for UK.

Emma x


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Have a look here...
> Guinea Lynx :: Hair Loss
> The first two links are mites and fungal, but some fungal infections does not look as bad as that, I have a sow who is nearly 4 and she suffers with a fungal problem. Do you noticed any large pieces of skin on the end of the hair when you stroke her?
> BTW the website is an American based site so the information may be slightly different for UK.
> ...


hi.reg skin have found bits of skin at the end of hair.if you look at wee pig you can see bits of grey grain like bits strange but can also see bits of black
tiny dots..sorry only way can explain.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Could you get me a photo? If not what colour is the piggy?

Emma x


----------

